# Root Miller 2017, knartzendes Geräusch



## Zweibeiner (10. September 2017)

Tag zusammen,

bin nun seid kürzerer Zeit Besitzer eines neuen Root Miller 2 2017. Leider ist seid Anfang an, ab einer bestimmten Trittfrequenz, (so kommt es mir zumindest vor) ein knartzen zu hören welches extrem nervt. Es tritt nur auf solange ich trete. Ich habe das Gefühl das es von der Sattelstütze kommt die im Rahmen arbeitet. Sobald ich eine Hand vom Lenker nehme ist das Geräusch weg. Vermutlich weil sich das Körpergewicht dadurch verlagert.
Komischer weise hatte das Testbike in Willingen beim Bikefestival, welches ich dort gefahren bin, genau das gleiche knartzen. Dort führte ich es auf eine verschlissene oder schlecht gepflegte RS-Reverb zurück.
Aber das mein Neurad nun auch das gleiche völlig nervende Geräuch macht finde ich schon echt ärgerlich.
Schrauben, Sattel, Pedale ect. habe ich alles gecheckt. Ist alles fest.
Viell. hat ja jemand mit seinem Miller das geleiche Prob. oder hat sonst ne Idee.


----------



## Jabberwoky (10. September 2017)

Eventuell sind die Schrauben der Sattelstütze ungleichmäßig fest angezogen
. Hat bei mir mal geholfen. 
Sattelstütze Mal raus ziehen und reinigen. 
Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein. 
Wobei wen es neu ist, gibt sich das auch möglicherweise von alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. September 2017)

ohne sattelstütze und sattel im wiegetritt fahren. dann weisst du sicher ob es davon kommt.


----------



## Zweibeiner (24. September 2017)

Danke schonmal für die Tips. 
Hatte ja irgendwie die Hoffnung das sich auch mal jemand von Rose dazu äussern würde....


----------



## alvis (25. September 2017)

Hi....
Das gleiche Problem hat ein Kumpel von mir bei seinem Ground Control. 

Er fährt eine normale Sattelstütze, diese hat im Sitzrohhr etwas Spiel gehabt da nicht surcheben das gleiche Maß gegeben ist.
Außerdem ist eine Öffnung innen im Sitzrohhr wo die DämpferAufnahme sitzt.
Bei ihm hat kürzen der Sattelstütze für Verbesserung gesorgt , ist aber noch nicht endgültig weg.
In deinem Fall mit ner Reverb wird es schwierig. 
Frag mal 
@ROSE Bikes Tech 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Zweibeiner (25. September 2017)

Es kommt bei mir auch devinitiv von der Sattelstütze die im Rahmen arbeitet. Habe auch mal etwas rumgemessen...Es sind leichte Scheuerspuren an der Stütze zu erkennen, genau auf Höhe wo das Oberrohr am Sattelrohr angeschweißt ist, wo also auch ein Holraum ist. Habe gestern die Stütze im unterem Bereich mit Gewindedichtband umwickelt. Bei der ersten kleinen Runde um den Block war Ruhe. Frage mich nur wie lange. Kann ja auch nicht die Lösung sein. Bei einem neuem Bike soll Rose sich was einfallen lassen.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (26. September 2017)

Zweibeiner schrieb:


> Es kommt bei mir auch devinitiv von der Sattelstütze die im Rahmen arbeitet. Habe auch mal etwas rumgemessen...Es sind leichte Scheuerspuren an der Stütze zu erkennen, genau auf Höhe wo das Oberrohr am Sattelrohr angeschweißt ist, wo also auch ein Holraum ist. Habe gestern die Stütze im unterem Bereich mit Gewindedichtband umwickelt. Bei der ersten kleinen Runde um den Block war Ruhe. Frage mich nur wie lange. Kann ja auch nicht die Lösung sein. Bei einem neuem Bike soll Rose sich was einfallen lassen.



Hallo Zweibeiner,
gerne helfen wir weiter. Dazu bitte unseren technischen Service kontaktieren.
Die Kontaktdaten findest du bei uns online.

viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Stollenfahrer (27. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich hatte mein Rad (DR. Z) schon einmal bei Rose, u.a. auch wegen der knarzenden und rutschenden Sattelstütze. Die haben mir das Sattelrohr mit Flüssigkleber zugekleistert, brachte natürlich nichts.

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass eindringender Dreck die Geräusche verursacht, aber das mit der gekürzten Sattelstütze hört sich auch interessant an. Meine Lösung war bisher, den Bereich der Sattelklemme und den tiefen Schlitz im Sattelrohr mit Isoband abzudichten.

@ROSE Bikes Tech 
das Problem scheint wohl Modellübergreifend aufzutreten!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Stollenfahrer (27. September 2017)

alvis schrieb:


> Hi....
> Das gleiche Problem hat ein Kumpel von mir bei seinem Ground Control.
> 
> Er fährt eine normale Sattelstütze, diese hat im Sitzrohhr etwas Spiel gehabt da nicht surcheben das gleiche Maß gegeben ist.
> ...



Hallo,

meine Sattelstützen haben an der von @alvis beschriebenen Stelle im Sitzrohr Abnutzungserscheinungen bekommen. Ich habe mal testweise eine Sattelstütze gekürzt und werde das mal weiter beobachten.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (28. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich hatte das bei meinem Uncle Jimbo, habe einfach etwas Fett auf die Sattelstütze gemacht und dann wars gut. Das Ganze dann 1-2 mal im Jahr auffrischen und bei mir passt es seit dem. Es gibt soweit ich weiss auch extra Montagepaste für Sattelstützen, evtl. hält das dann länger als mein Fett.

Gruß


----------



## Stollenfahrer (28. September 2017)

@Groovemaster_85 
dieses Problem hier lässt sich nicht einfach mit Fett oder Montagepaste beheben(ich habe schon alles ausprobiert, auch eine andere Stütze und Klemme konnten das Problem nicht dauerhaft lösen)

Die Sattelstütze arbeitet im Sattelrohr an der von @alvis beschriebenen Stelle, was man sehr gut an der Stütze sehen kann.

Wäre ja mal schön, wenn sich @ROSE Bikes Tech zu dem Thema äußern würde. 

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (2. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Jens,
ein generelles Problem mit knarzenden Geräuschen am Root Miller ist nicht bekannt. Die Gründe für diese Geräusche können wir gerne bei uns vor Ort in der Servicewerkstatt suchen und beheben. Dazu bitte unseren Service kontaktieren und einen Termin vereinbaren.

viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Stollenfahrer (2. Oktober 2017)

@ROSE Bikes Tech 

Hallo Peter, 

das Problem scheint wohl Modellübergreifend aufzutreten, weil es beim Root Miller/ Ground Control und bei meinem Dr. Z vorkommt.
Das kürzen der Stütze hat leider nichts gebracht.

Gruß Jens


----------



## alvis (9. Oktober 2017)

@Zweibeiner 

Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden falls sich im Hintergrund was klärt.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Zweibeiner (19. Januar 2018)

By the Way....
nun fahre ich seid Sept. 2017 mit der Teflonbandlösung welches ich ja teilweise um die Sattelstütze gewickelt habe, und habe seid dem keine Prob. mehr mit knartzen. Mir war der Aufwand zu groß wieder nach Bocholt zu fahren. Was hätte Rose auch machen sollen bei dem Prob.? Denke das es bei einigen Rahmen Fertigungstoleranzen gibt die dieses Knartzen hervorrufen. 

Grüße


----------



## Stollenfahrer (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

bei mir hat eine Doppelsattelstützenklemme und eine verkürzte Sattelstütze bei dem Problem geholfen. 

Gruß Jens


----------

